# ID on Ryanair



## danole (17 Jun 2011)

I guess this question's been asked a million times before,but will Ryanair accept a valid driving license (or anything else?!) as a form of ID?! I've just discovered my passport's expired & we're travelling next Friday! It's not lookin' good,I know.......


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Jun 2011)

No they won't accept anything other than a passport - they even require this on their Irish internal flights.

I'm presuming you're Irish, if you're not Irish or British then the National ID card of your country will suffice.


----------



## Sunny (17 Jun 2011)

Can you get to the passport office before then for an emergency passport?


----------



## danole (17 Jun 2011)

Was just thinkin' that. What's involved there,d'ya know?!


----------



## MANTO (17 Jun 2011)

Bring along proof of your travel arrangements i.e. Flight tickets and you will get an emergency passport.


----------



## Boyd (17 Jun 2011)

You'll be fine. I applied for emergency passport on the Tuesday and was flying on the Friday - passport was ready on the Thursday. You need to bring:
1) Travels docs as proof of need for passport
2) Old passport as proof of identity ***
3) New photos (garda stamp required) 
4) Completed passport form (garda stamp required)

*** If your old passport is water damaged or anything they wont accept it and you will need a birth cert as proof. This is what happened to me, I put passport in the washing machine. 

Costs €150 for the emergency one.

Having gotten it, I wasnt asked for passport when flying out from Dublin at all but was coming back.


----------



## dahamsta (17 Jun 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ryanair+id


----------



## danole (19 Jun 2011)

So I'd have to go to Dublin TWICE,then?! Dunno if I'd be able to make that,what with work'n'all.......


----------



## gm88 (19 Jun 2011)

PLEASE NOTE: Ryanair DOES NOT ACCEPT driver licences, residence cards, family books, seaman books, a police report (issued in the event of travel document loss/theft), military ID cards etc. Expired or damaged forms of photo-id WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED on any flight.

I don't believe for a second that Ryanair would accept anything less than a valid passport.


----------



## salaried (20 Jun 2011)

Why would you have to go to Dublin twice.


----------



## danole (20 Jun 2011)

To apply & then collect the passport?!


----------



## danole (20 Jun 2011)

Seems IMPOSSIBLE to get through to the Passport Office!!!


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2011)

Sorry but why do you need to ring them? they're not going to tell you anything different to what you've heard here.


----------



## Gekko (20 Jun 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Sorry but why do you need to ring them? they're not going to tell you anything different to what you've heard here.


 
+1

If you want to fly out on Friday, you need to get yourself to the Passport Office ASAP.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jun 2011)

Where in the Country are you? Remember there is a passport office in Cork as well if that is handier. I don't see the point in ringing. Check out their website. Should have all the info you need.


----------



## Time (20 Jun 2011)

Why do people not read Ryanairs terms and conditions before they book? Would save a lot of bother.


----------



## niceoneted (20 Jun 2011)

Not just Ryanair but people sometimes don't check if there passport is valid or not. Amazing how many people book hols and PP is out of or nearly out of date.


----------



## Time (20 Jun 2011)

Yes as evidenced every year by the huge queues at the passport office.


----------



## Boyd (20 Jun 2011)

danole said:


> So I'd have to go to Dublin TWICE,then?! Dunno if I'd be able to make that,what with work'n'all.......



Yes. If its an emergency you need to make the effort, otherwise stay at home.



danole said:


> Seems IMPOSSIBLE to get through to the Passport Office!!!



You dont need to ring them, I gave all the info required to get a new emergency passport above.


----------



## danole (20 Jun 2011)

Got thru to Cork. If I go in the am,I'll have it on Thursday.Found out you can register for a reminder to renew your passport on the Passport.ie website. 'Think I just might do that!!!


----------

